# my boyzzzz



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

http://community.webshots.com/user/rafone

hope this works


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

What tanks are they in. I dont see any in the tank with the skull. Nice fish though. I like your cuda.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there in the pad.i just don't have a pic next to the skull yet.except the (glitter) pic which is not all of the skull its the back of it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cool tank, nice fishes


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Works great. Looks great, Great Job


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet fish and skull. I've been wanting more. Nice pics


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

nice fish. nice setup too


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

nice how big r the tanks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the big one is 100 gallon with the cariba..and i have a 30gwith baby reds..thanks for the kind words to all


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i still cant get over the fact that skull is real, i thought it was fake!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

nice collection


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

the tank setup is looking good they look happy , it also looks like u have a tank of convicts


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RHOM said:


> the tank setup is looking good they look happy , it also looks like u have a tank of convicts


 thanks and nope don't have any convicts ..the small fish in that one picture are baby rbp..well they were anyways they like 3 inches now growing as if they were on steroids..







got them when they were .5


----------

